# no bootable device--insert boot disk and press any key



## y2k1 (Jun 12, 2009)

I get this when i turn on my laptop :


for realtek rtl8101e/8102e pci-e ethernet controller v1.05 (071227)
client mac addr:001e3340135b guid:25e68c70-2205-11dd-a70e-001e3340145b pxe-e53:no boot filename recieved 

pxe-m0f:exiting pxe rom.
no bootable device--insert boot disk and press any key


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It is trying to boot off of the network. If your not setup to do this then go into the BIOS and remove the NIC from the boot list.


----------



## y2k1 (Jun 12, 2009)

I cant find NIC on the boot menu (f12 right?) all i get is 

1)hdd
2)fdd
3)cd/dvd
4)lan
5)usb memory 

also i do have internet and the ethernet cable is connected


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

4)lan


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that the correct boot order? It should be booting off of the Hard drive first, before it gets to the lan card.


----------



## y2k1 (Jun 12, 2009)

:4-dontkno


----------



## y2k1 (Jun 12, 2009)

so what should i do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have a normal vista disk or a restore disk
if you have the normal disk boot from it and click on repair on the bottom left of the install screen


----------



## y2k1 (Jun 12, 2009)

i had a bad feeling you would say that. Didn't recieve a disk with it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

these days you have to burn one when you first receive the laptop

check the makers download page and see if they have the d/load available

if not contact them to send you one,they will probably charge a fee for it


----------



## y2k1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok i've borrowed 1 what do i do? 

when i load up cd theres like a bar with "windows is loading files" 

then it says language to install,time and currency format and keyboard or input method 

then there is install it now, what to know before installing windows and repair computer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need the one from the manufacturer that matches your system
if you run a repair with that one it may fix or it may leave you in a worse position


----------

